# Markie' s winning essay for a free tegu!!



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2008)

We have a winner, Markie Ritz AKA Markie has one a new tegu of his choice. There were many good ones and I want to thank everyone for the entrys, but this one stands out from the rest, so he deserves a fee tegu. 

Here is his essay, it will be posted as a sticky in the contest forums: 



> Tegu Essay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Srakha (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats Markie! That's a great essay!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 1, 2008)

Great job!!! Good luck with your educational shows, what kind of tegu are you picking?


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 1, 2008)

Just so you guys know Markie is a female. I have chatted with her in the PM. I made the same mistake. I called her dude. LOL The name threw me off too. She seems to be a wonderful young lady.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> Just so you guys know Markie is a female. I have chatted with her in the PM. I made the same mistake. I called her dude. LOL The name threw me off too. She seems to be a wonderful young lady.



Sorry Markie, I did not know. :roll: 

Well at least we know it was not rigged, lol!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm just glad I didn't miss it. LOL By the way that is a very good essay. Well written and all. I hope she enjoys her new Tegu.


----------



## Markie (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness! YAY! I didn't think that I would actually win! Haha. I don't know which one I'm getting now! I planned on getting just a b&w.. but now I'm not sure! Bobby, thanks so much for giving me this opportunity to own such an incredible animal. It will be in good hands!

And that's ok about the "he" thing.. I get it all the time online! Haha.

Markie


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 1, 2008)

congrats Markie!! i bet its hard to decide which to get! they are all so awesome!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2008)

> Markie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness! YAY! I didn't think that I would actually win! Haha. I don't know which one I'm getting now! I planned on getting just a b&w.. but now I'm not sure! Bobby, thanks so much for giving me this opportunity to own such an incredible animal. It will be in good hands!
> ...



Hey Harvey,


----------



## Harveysherps (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL I told you soooo. Man that was so funny . I laughed so hard. Atleast I'm not the only one now. LOL

Markie my dear. I hope you enjoy your Tegu.


----------



## Nero (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats on the contest, and a very well written essay


----------



## Magik (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats markie great essay you deserve that Tegu!!


----------



## Markie (Jul 1, 2008)

Aw thanks everybody for the comments! I'm really split right now between a b&w and a giant.. I would love to own a giant, but I have to figure out if I would have enough room for one first!


----------



## dorton (Jul 1, 2008)

Very cool for you! Congrats


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, that essay ends the possibility of ever having another essay contest!! No one's gonna top that one!!!

Congrats Markie!!! 

Get the giant!


----------



## NYKID11 (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree it was an awesome essay......... I think you should get the giant ill but a b&w and we can trade lol  

Enjoy your new beast


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

You know that thread is from 2008


----------

